# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Warrior: keep enrage up by getting crit

## fedelis

If you get crit from sitting it normally won’t count as a “natural” crit and thus won’t trigger enrage. However, if you stand up before the batch finishes it somehow tricks blizzard into thinking you were naturally crit, triggering enrage. I’m not sure if any other classes benifit from being crit, but it’ll probably work for them too. The timing can be tight so it probably won’t work 100% of the time.

----------


## eKqN

Working as intended.

----------


## Droot

Do you know if it can works for Paladin with Reckoning ? Cause it looks like it doesnt work

----------

